# newbies... question on faux logs for pellet stove



## The Ds (Feb 10, 2012)

We're replacing our propane fireplace with a pellet stove (stiil deciding which we want). The propane stove is going to a friend who doesn't care about the faux logs.... can we use the faux logs (are these what they call 'ceramic'?) in our new pellet stove? Just something nice in terms of positioning to lend that 'real log burning' feel to the pellet stove? Or should these logs just go with the propane stove? 

We're new, but we're learning.... and will be contributing soon  :-D  You're all helping us ALOT!

Thanks!

  Dave and Debbye


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 10, 2012)

dont use the logs for your gas unit...they go with that gas unit. the stoves you are looking to purchase may offer a log set that goes with that unit. if yuo must have logs (personally, I'm no fan of the logs in pellet stoves. I call them "Ash Catchers") make sure they are made for your unit.


----------



## The Ds (Feb 10, 2012)

Great, thanks We, too, are not great fans of the logs...... just checking out our options! Thanks!!


----------



## imacman (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with Delta....they are nice to look at in the summer after the stove is all clean, but during burning season, they just get in the way.  Send the logs with the gas stove.


----------



## movemaine (Feb 10, 2012)

Not only that, the logs have a rough surface and ash will just stick to them like crazy. You'll triple your cleaning time because you are introducing a lot of surface area. The pellet flame looks nice, and how often did you stare at your propane logs?


----------



## The Ds (Feb 10, 2012)

movemaine said:
			
		

> Not only that, the logs have a rough surface and ash will just stick to them like crazy. You'll triple your cleaning time because you are introducing a lot of surface area. The pellet flame looks nice, and how often did you stare at your propane logs?




Frankly, we're folks that enjoy watching the flames......


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 10, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> I agree with Delta....they are nice to look at in the summer after the stove is all clean, but during burning season, they just get in the way.  Send the logs with the gas stove.



I got a set.... Just for Summer use. 

Logs in while burning?? Its a Pain in the A$$!! IMO


----------



## The Ds (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! must admit, we're surprised.... but we'll go w/prevailing opinions......


Thanks guys!!


----------



## jcayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I am a newbie as well and we went with the log option.  I agree, they are ash collectors.  On the flip side, the wife likes them.  Do I really need to say more than that?


----------



## whlago (Feb 10, 2012)

jcayer said:
			
		

> I am a newbie as well and we went with the log option.  I agree, they are ash collectors.  On the flip side, the wife likes them.  Do I really need to say more than that?



You said it all!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Feb 10, 2012)

Both sets of my logs are in the attic, where they belong.  Ditto what everyone else said.  They go in during the summer and out at first fire.  PITA!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, them things.  In the garage where they are out of the way.


----------



## subsailor (Feb 11, 2012)

jcayer said:
			
		

> The wife likes them.  Do I really need to say more than that?



x2


----------

